# 8'' Marginatus or 6'' Black mask elong



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

this has been one of the hardest decsicions i ever made, i like both but the marginatus is more rare, however there both bad ass. here are some pics, help me decide and tell me why and believe me i would get bhoth but that's not an option


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Elong Elong Elong!!!!!!!
Reason being is they rule and I figure they are the baddest ass P's you can get IMO. I love there attitude and they have the deadliest personality out there as well as never getting too big to outgrow a 100 galllon if thats what you house them in. A great little fish that thinks it's huge!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i say marginatus
reason. because im not a big fan of elongs. and because the marginatus as you said is rare plus its one of those fish that id give an arm and a leg to add to ones collections. and it looks real cool


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I think the elong looks better than the marginatus.. and who cares if it's more rare...


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Marginatus...you can always add an elong later to your collection, but you can't say that for the Marg.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

as you can see this is very hard to tell


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Moondemon said:


> I think the elong looks better than the marginatus.. and who cares if it's more rare...


I just saw a thread in the piranha picture section about marginatus... and they do look sweet... Andoni has a very beautiful one... so if you have the chance to get one, i'll saw like bioteach, get it now, because you might not have that chance in the future...


----------



## vincecarder (Feb 1, 2006)

Really depends on what you like. You want rarity, then go with the Marginatus. But if you want a crazy fish that will probably be very aggressive, you go with the black mask.

I've owned quite a few P's (haven't owned a Marginatus though) and the BM elong has moved up to the #1 spot because they are just so entertaining to own. Always moving, hand feedings, real fun fish.

It is a toss up though, either way you can't go wrong.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

damn man that is a tough one for sure...I'm gonna agree with BioteAcH and Moondemon tho, get the Marginatus if there's any chance you think you will expand your collection in the future. If you're just buying a single piranha tho and are positive you never want to expand, go for the elong


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

THE BLACK MASK ELONG!!!!

Where is this? I wish I could find a BM. I am getting an elong next week.

Just because its rare, doesn't mean it'll be a better fish. After all, plane crashes are rare, and they suck.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mobbin, aren't the last 4 pics the ones I took? I want my copy right yo, lol j/k
based on the fish I saw there, I would say the elong for sure. for some reason that marginatus just does not trigger me as those elong did. and one was trying to attack me camera.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

that elong is huge
not gonna say wich u should buy, because at the end of the day you are the one who is gonna live with it
as elong supporters said its a crazy fish, can vouch from personal experience, know nothing about marginatus
gl


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd say marginatus for sure. After mine came out of it's shell it quickly became one of the most aggressive serras I have owned second only to my gibbus. I think the speed that elongs attack with is what makes them seem so much more aggressive.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

yo jp its caribemob, that bm elong is perfect though and the marginatus are basicly fully grown that he has i might get the elong and maybe a gibbus or irritans come in so i wont regret not getting marginatus


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

whatever one you like the looks of more. Personally I'd probably go with the elong.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

marginatus for sure.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i would say marg for the sole fact this may be the last time you see one available for another year. Elongs you can usually find from somebody. Both are said to be fairily agressive.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

7 for elong 5 for marginatus so far


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

I am pretty sure that is the same pic g from sharkaquarium sent me of the marginatus. I may help make your decision right now as I am getting ready to finish the order for this marginatus.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

mobbin you better either act fast or go with the majority and get the elong


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

That marginatus is NOT fully grown....no where near it.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Well, The order on this fish has been completed! I had no intentions to ruin anyones hopes about this fish, but I have been looking to order him for a while. Its interesting that this topic was posted today as I intended to purchase the fish last night but something came up. I hope you end up with that beast of an elong!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

any other marg and i would have chosen the elong since the one in the picture looks awesome...thats one beauty of a marg


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

PDOGGY said:


> That marginatus is NOT fully grown....no where near it.


yo they dont get no bigger then ten inches in aquarium maybe 11'', 8 is pretttttty daamnnnn close


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow, fired up are we! So this is what it takes to make your decision, you don't have to follow my decisions, get the elong if thats what you want. I guess we now know what you chose and I am sure they are all bad a$$.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

PDOGGY said:


> Wow, fired up are we! So this is what it takes to make your decision, you don't have to follow my decisions, get the elong if thats what you want. I guess we now know what you chose and I am sure they are all bad a$$.


no not fired up buddy just dont dictate my p collection , i make that happen and which ever one is flawless im getting


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Well if you want the marginatus you better go pick it up tomorrow cause G will let me pick and chose as well which one I want as I am a regular customer Buddy!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

its a fish

and its the internet


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^^^^ X2

Chill out guys, first come first serve.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If you can still get the Marg then go for it if there is more than one.
They are more rare, elongs are almost a dime a dozen around my area anyway.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

PDOGGY said:


> Well if you want the marginatus you better go pick it up tomorrow cause G will let me pick and chose as well which one I want as I am a regular customer Buddy!


trust me not more regular then me, but where not going to talk who spent the most , but why are you ordering, see i hop in my whip and go get P's not wait for confirmation, plus george is so slow when it comes to getting you your order, its crazy then your probably paying 65 for shipping, and might not get it until tuesday lol, plus i will get the one i want i just spent 350 in his store saturday, i'm the reason he had to restock the payara tank after i brought them all spent like a thousand dollars that day. but where not going to go there,


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

mobbin said:


> That marginatus is NOT fully grown....no where near it.


yo they dont get no bigger then ten inches in aquarium maybe 11'', 8 is pretttttty daamnnnn close
[/quote]

Really? 8" is no where near 11. The fish u posted was 7-8", the one below is 10"...id say its a pretty damn big diff.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

Dawgz said:


> That marginatus is NOT fully grown....no where near it.


yo they dont get no bigger then ten inches in aquarium maybe 11'', 8 is pretttttty daamnnnn close
[/quote]
ITS 8''

Really? 8" is no where near 11. The fish u posted was 7-8", the one below is 10"...id say its a pretty damn big diff.









[/quote]IS THAT YOUR FISH, DID U MEASURE IT


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Guys this is gettin out of hand, no need for negativity. In the end, everyone will get what they want, and all will be fine. We are all adults here. Good luck to your decision you your next P mobbin. PDOGGY enjoy your marginatus.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet a fight? let me join haha

i suggest the pair of you stop being douche bags and calm down. its the internet. no point arguing over whos gonna go get the fish. just go and buy it if you want it.

and yes there is a big difference between 8 inches and 11 inches. thats a 3 inch difference. and its not just its length but its height and thickness of fish too as it gets longer.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

Trigger lover said:


> sweet a fight? let me join haha
> 
> i suggest the pair of you stop being douche bags and calm down. its the internet. no point arguing over whos gonna go get the fish. just go and buy it if you want it.
> 
> and yes there is a big difference between 8 inches and 11 inches. thats a 3 inch difference. and its not just its length but its height and thickness of fish too as it gets longer.


im not arguing, also its cool im getting mine tommorrow,im not ordering i'm selecting which one i want :rasp:


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Jesus mobbin, stop tryin to brag to everyone and pick a damn fish already

in before the


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

X2 on that ^

and when you do eventually get it throw up some pics will you. looks like a sweet fish to own


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

^^^
Wow..... one of the most sensless arguments on Pfury - and that is saying something.

Trust me no one on this site buys enough, nor expensive enough fish to be considered a "regular" at any of our sponsors.

Piranha are small time $$ wise.



mobbin said:


> That marginatus is NOT fully grown....no where near it.


yo they dont get no bigger then ten inches in aquarium maybe 11'', 8 is pretttttty daamnnnn close
[/quote]
ITS 8''

Really? 8" is no where near 11. The fish u posted was 7-8", the one below is 10"...id say its a pretty damn big diff.









[/quote]IS THAT YOUR FISH, DID U MEASURE IT

[/quote]

Dawgz - good pic - I remember when this person was selling this fish in the ny/nj/pa area. I wish I would have had the space as it was reasonably priced and the pics of it were amazing.

Truly wish I would have driven to get it - would the opportunity come up again, certainly would make the drive.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Go for the Marinatus I have had an elong and my boy Jmax has had a few and they are cool at first but they always hide and are really scitish the large Ps just seem to not be so shy. Good luck deciding let us know what you do and Im wondering how much they want for the marginatus??


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

mobbin said:


> That marginatus is NOT fully grown....no where near it.


yo they dont get no bigger then ten inches in aquarium maybe 11'', 8 is pretttttty daamnnnn close
[/quote]
ITS 8''

Really? 8" is no where near 11. The fish u posted was 7-8", the one below is 10"...id say its a pretty damn big diff.









[/quote]IS THAT YOUR FISH, DID U MEASURE IT
[/quote]

Yes, actually, I was a previous owner of that fish.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

mobbin said:


> sweet a fight? let me join haha
> 
> i suggest the pair of you stop being douche bags and calm down. its the internet. no point arguing over whos gonna go get the fish. just go and buy it if you want it.
> 
> and yes there is a big difference between 8 inches and 11 inches. thats a 3 inch difference. and its not just its length but its height and thickness of fish too as it gets longer.


im not arguing, also its cool im getting mine tommorrow,im not ordering i'm selecting which one i want :rasp:
[/quote]
Good for you, get the one you want. I chose mine this morning and spoke to G about it. I don't live in the area, so pickup is not an option. I will post pics of the fish once settled. Your fish will be just as unique as mine and I hope you enjoy it as much as I will.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I cant believe he was fighting over who gets the better fish.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> I cant believe he was fighting over who gets the better fish.


no kidding.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Margi all the way. Do you see that bottom Jaw? That thing looks totally crazy, plus the 8" size is really good.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

PDOGGY said:


> I cant believe he was fighting over who gets the better fish.


who's he dog read my replies i didnt start any of that marginatus talk buddy


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

mobbin said:


> I cant believe he was fighting over who gets the better fish.


who's he dog read my replies i didnt start any of that marginatus talk buddy
[/quote]
Yep, pics are better than words as I am not about to hop on an airplane to pic out my fish. What I find Hilarious is that you can't chose a fish for yourself that interests you to the fullest. You have to start a thread asking for others opinions and basically chose off of the popular choice. And then to top it all off you wait until someone else shows interest in a purchase and then you instantly decide that is what you are going to get too. I honestly don't think you are buying this fish out of personal interest but rather to show it off and hope for people to be in awe over your fish. I doubt you will even keep this fish for a few months before you get sick of it and then move on. My opinion!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

wow - the bashing continues.

you two must be married...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL, i should go tomorrow and pick all three up and post them up on here just for kicks...


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Dawgz said:


> LOL, i should go tomorrow and pick all three up and post them up on here just for kicks...










That would be priceless


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

hey dawgs u said that 11 incher was urs, how big was it when u got it?


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

PDOGGY said:


> I cant believe he was fighting over who gets the better fish.


who's he dog read my replies i didnt start any of that marginatus talk buddy
[/quote]
Yep, pics are better than words as I am not about to hop on an airplane to pic out my fish. What I find Hilarious is that you can't chose a fish for yourself that interests you to the fullest. You have to start a thread asking for others opinions and basically chose off of the popular choice. And then to top it all off you wait until someone else shows interest in a purchase and then you instantly decide that is what you are going to get too. I honestly don't think you are buying this fish out of personal interest but rather to show it off and hope for people to be in awe ouever your fish. I doubt you will even keep this fish for a few months before you get sick of it and then move on. My opinion!
[/quote]I own 10 caribes,3 terns,blue diamond rhom, just sold a purple sanch, and a compressus, and that's recent fish. i might get both :rasp: and trust me i been doing this for a long time, i knew about the marg before you , george emailed me i built a repore years ago with him , your not on my level in this hobby, 5 tanks up and running , and when you getting your fish buddy, maybe next week huh MY OPINION









Attachments


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

mobbin said:


> I cant believe he was fighting over who gets the better fish.


who's he dog read my replies i didnt start any of that marginatus talk buddy
[/quote]
Yep, pics are better than words as I am not about to hop on an airplane to pic out my fish. What I find Hilarious is that you can't chose a fish for yourself that interests you to the fullest. You have to start a thread asking for others opinions and basically chose off of the popular choice. And then to top it all off you wait until someone else shows interest in a purchase and then you instantly decide that is what you are going to get too. I honestly don't think you are buying this fish out of personal interest but rather to show it off and hope for people to be in awe ouever your fish. I doubt you will even keep this fish for a few months before you get sick of it and then move on. My opinion!
[/quote]I own 10 caribes,3 terns,blue diamond rhom, just sold a purple sanch, and a compressus, and that's recent fish. i might get both :rasp: and *trust me i been doing this for a long time, i knew about the marg before you , george emailed me i built a repore years ago with him , your not on my level in this hobby, 5 tanks up and running* , and when you getting your fish buddy, maybe next week huh MY OPINION









Attachments
[/quote]

HAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I think this thread has run its course...


----------

